# Thoughts on the latest breeding parish Evans has done with Bomber



## Smallminers (Mar 30, 2013)

Just put down a deposit for this breeding parish has done with Bomber. What are your thoughts good or bad on this breeding. My understanding is the bitches first littler has 6 dog that have been titled to a SCH III level. This looks like it should be one **** of a working litter. 

Thanks for your opinions

Line-breeding for the progency of V Bomber vom Wolfsheim and SG Roxy Vom Hessenstein


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Smallminers said:


> Just put down a deposit for this breeding parish has done with Bomber. What are your thoughts good or bad on this breeding. My understanding is the bitches first littler has 6 dog that have been titled to a SCH III level. This looks like it should be one **** of a working litter.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of V Bomber vom Wolfsheim and SG Roxy Vom Hessenstein


Sending you a PM


----------



## Smallminers (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent one back


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this is an old post , but I wonder how things worked out.

We don't have vigorous exchanges of information like this on the forum anymore -- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/212682-bomber-vom-wolfsheim-grip-4.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter what the previously pups have done, if your goal is to get a titled dog - the more relevant info is where were they titled? And do you have the resources to accomplish titles....a club, a trainer, a helper etc......those things are more important in this country than anything! I have a super super super nice young dog - has been worked 5 times in her life - by 4 different - 3 well known, very very good and experienced National/BSP level competitor/ helpers in 4 widely spread out locations - and every single one was impressed by her ---- but not sure how I will get her titled....no one close enough to train with consistently.....so if you have a good experienced helper/trainer - you can get a pup titled - if you don't - you won't....our biggest problem in this country is lack of training opportunities.

Lee

Lee


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have seen a few promising pups, but I wouldnt seek out a son for competition unless he was showing very well. 
A quick perusal of all the recent dogs in competition should tell you all you need to know.


----------

